# Problem with Zenega receiver - dishTV



## sridhar1 (Jul 2, 2007)

All,

I've recently obtained a zenega receiver cum dish tv card to view indian channels here in the middle east.
I was playing around with the channel configurations to tune it along with my dish.
The dish had been tuned and programmed from India and was working fine before I decided to be a smart-ass and play around with the settings.
I edited the transponder list and ended up with fewer channels. I called the dishtv helpline and they advised me to reset the factory settings.
Problem is that after this, the receiver is now in a perpetual "channel search" mode. Even when I power on and off, i get an Error 303. 
I called up the hotline once again and they said the only way to fix this is to give this to a dealer (back in india). I'd like to know if there is some way to correct this from home.
Can anyone help? I basically somehow need to access the Menu functions once again and probably reset either the LNB or the transponder setting and save it in order for the channel search to progress.

Regards,
Sridhar


----------



## indian_samosa (Jul 2, 2007)

have you moved the antenna dish ? if u havent then just do a factory reset ...then tune the channels ..once the tuning is complete save it by pressing the red button ..i guess it will be working fine after that .

follow the steps ..
1.power on the STB 
2.click on menu button
3.click settings 
4.Click stb info
5.press "red" button for setup.
6.click "back" green button ...now from the list select factory settings restore.hit ok.
7.then u try to tune the channels ...

see if it works..


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jan 14, 2009)

^^ doesnt work..
can anybody help ???


----------

